# Boston Butt....



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Picked up a Boston Butt from Sams Club the other day.... It need some low heat and smoke...
I was just the guy to do it...
First some Dijon Mustard... with some rub mixed in...









Some Mesquite wood smoke... 
For three hours...

Then to the Oven @ 250 for 14 hours or when it reaches 195 deep inside... 









All most there..... . .. 









Done and pulled...at 4 in the morning....:redface:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

why did you move it over to the oven? couldn't you have it finished it on the grill?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> why did you move it over to the oven? couldn't you have it finished it on the grill?


Yes but low on gas and it was so windy it went out a coupld of times... I do not have a smoker yet so I was going to be better finish in the oven...
I put chunks of the wood under the grill grates an let it burn like in the first pic and after three hours I have not notice a better flavor when smoked the whole time...


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

vic 

nice job the bark on those butts looked perfect I did one for the hoiliday along with three slabs of ribs total smoking time18 hours less for the ribs used mesquite and pear chunks


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

lipyanker said:


> used mesquite and pear chunks


Sounds great...
Where did you get the pear chunks...????!?!?
That would be great with pork!!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*here you go*

VicIII,

I used to get them from here http://www.barbeque-wood.com/servle...Factory+2nds&searchpath=116&start=57&total=66 but now I stay in tight with landscapers in the area .Also this friday I will be smoking 4 boneless rump roast, coated in black pepper and onion soup mix with garlic slivers and parsley cuts. This time my wood of choice is bourbon barrel chunks


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

good lookin' butt, specially for a florida dude. you should invest in a brinkman smoker (30-40$$ at walmart).


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> good lookin' butt, specially for a florida dude. you should invest in a brinkman smoker (30-40$$ at walmart).


guessing it is electric... what is the info I need to get a real smoker?? electric or burning? Would a gas work?


----------



## goggleye57 (Mar 18, 2007)

Try this - put on a rub of chili powder, onion powder, garlic salt, brown sugar, dry mustard and black pepper. Let sit in the refrigerator overnight. Inject with lots of applejuice. then slow cook at around 250 F until it's reached the desired temperature. I used wild grape vines for smoke last time- It was smack your momma good!


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Get a wood burning smoker. And don't use charcoal briquettes, use wood. Unless you like the taste of lighter fluid that is <LOL>. What I do is use natural lump charcoal, I put it in a 'chimny starter' without any lighter fluid, then when it's ready dump it in my smoker on top of a few sticks of whatever wood I'm using to smoke with (pecan is a good one. Cheap for me to since it's always falling off my friggin tree...). Then pop in the meat and let it slow roast.

Damn but them butts looked fine! <LOL>


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Looks good, nice job!

i use charcoal in my pit, but NO lighter fluid. the chimney works great with a small chunk of one of those parrafin and wood chip fire starters underneath. 

i can always get hickory around here so that is what i use the most. 

cheers
jerry


----------

